# Spin Doctor Pro G3 or Park PCS-10 Workstand?



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a bunch of performance points to spend so I wanted to get a workstand..

These are the two I'm considering:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19982

and

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22250&subcategory_ID=4216

Which one looks like a better bet?

Thanks


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the Park. Clamp. . .and the ability to turn your bike at dif. angles. That my 2 cents.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I had the same bike stand delimma. I compared these same two stands. I picked the PCS-10 and I love the thing. The clamp is awesome. It felt a lot more solid and durable than the Spin-Doctor. Maybe not quite as easy to use, but better made.


----------



## RichardHead (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the Spin Doctor. It will angle bike, and I prefer the adjustable tripod legs for stability.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

My buddy has the Spin Doctor one and the only thing I don't like about it is that the little wheel that is used to clamp has to be spun all the way to where you want it, where as the Ultimate stand that it is obviously modeled after only needs to be loosened and then slides or slides closed and just needs to be tightened.

Did that make sense?

I would go with the Park.


----------



## dr.wierd (Aug 10, 2007)

If you get the Park, you better make sure that you maintain it. Keep that clamp mechanism clean and lubed. I had one like that, hated it. Have a stand with a clamp like the spin doctor, much nicer.

Really you want 2 stands, a general 'clamper' that your looking at, then another that will lock on to the fork.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

spin doctor is a bit more stable and folds up easier, but certain plastic parts are apt to break. however, spin doctor means you are buying from performance, and they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee, even if you decide you don't like the way the stand paint is fading 12 years down the road.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

The G3 is a good stand. The rotation mechanism could be better.

I have the G3, but wished I bought the Ultimate stand.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the Pro G3. It's a great stand and I am totally satisfied with it. It folds up quickly for travel and is very solid when set up. As mentioned already, coming from Performance you can get a refund if you don't like it. I'd bet you'd like it enough to keep it though.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

Rebus said:


> I compared these same two stands. I picked the PCS-10 and I love the thing. It felt a lot more solid and durable than the Spin-Doctor. Maybe not quite as easy to use, but better made.


Hi.

I've narrowed my search for a stand down to these two also. I see the Spin Doctor is aluminum. Would it be fair to say that it's biggest advantage is easier portability?

Sturdiness is a bigger issue for me than portability, as I don't plan on taking the stand anywhere.

Ease of setup is important to me too, though. I want to be able to set up the stand and put it away with a minimum of fuss for quick tire changes or minor adjustments.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I own the G3 it's a great stand. The only other stand I would consider over this one is the Ultimate.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

dr.wierd said:


> If you get the Park, you better make sure that you maintain it. Keep that clamp mechanism clean and lubed. I had one like that, hated it. Have a stand with a clamp like the spin doctor, much nicer.
> 
> Really you want 2 stands, a general 'clamper' that your looking at, then another that will lock on to the fork.


Glad to hear that tip about the Park stand. I have one- haven't used it yet. Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I looked at the same 2 stands and the Ultimate last year. Performance put it on sale and then ran 20% on Thanksgiving night on the G3. That sealed the deal and I've been very happy with it. The tripod legs on the G3 are huge and make it very stable.


----------



## serottak (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the g3 and have used the park stand. I think that the park clamp is a little nicer but not much, the g3 is portable and the base is much more stable. I also like that the g3 is height adjustable so if you are working on the drivetrain then you can raise the bike up and if you are working on handle bars you can lower the bike down.


----------



## JPVeloCT (Jan 22, 2010)

Spin Doctor Pro G3 Work Stand $99 w/free shipping 24 hrs

Can't beat this one with a stick!


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the PCS-10 myself. Will get the work done and it is also height adjustable.


----------

